# 1979 yanmar 330d questions



## cwm121 (Aug 22, 2007)

i've noticed that when i turn the steering wheel left and right that the whole front axle (right at the center where the drive shaft meets it) moves forward and back about 3/16. i havn't found where my service manual addresses this issue. thanks for any help


----------

